# How to smoke venison sausage without cooking it.



## honey badger (Dec 6, 2015)

New member. I posted this in the newbie section, but it looks like it may be more appropriate here.

I would like to do is smoke some venison sausage, in a roll,without cooking it. Basically, something similar to Jimmy Dean(but much better using venision). My biggest dilemma is keeping them together. Should I just put them on a fine grate or make aluminum foil boats with holes punched in them? Something else entirely?

Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

Stuff them in a fiborous casing like used to make summer sausage. You will need to cold smoke with your smoker temp at or below 40 degrees unless you use cure.


----------



## honey badger (Dec 6, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Stuff them in a fiborous casing like used to make summer sausage. You will need to cold smoke with your smoker temp at or below 40 degrees unless you use cure.



Great idea! I've got some on the way to do summer sausage anyway.
How about smoking patties and/or loose sausage?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2015)

Todd at AmazeN Smokers has a product called Q-mats. They work great for keeping food on the grates. 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 6, 2015


----------



## honey badger (Dec 20, 2015)

Just in case someone else comes across this post, looking for an answer.
I quickly added Qmats and a 12" tube smoker to my arsenal. I opted for a Hunter's sausage recipe, so no cure. Then spread it out, and cut it into patties. Cold smoked for almost 2 hours with oak pellets. Pan fried a couple of the smalls, and they were delish! I wish I had kept one unsmoked, just so I could better appreciate the smoke.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2015)

Smoking without using cure #1 can be very dangerous....  smoking is a reduced oxygen environment and botulism can grow, and botulism is the most lethal pathogen known to man...


----------

